
Show HN: Communicate – A free online tool to help teams practice communication - snarf21
http://mmunicate.co
======
snarf21
So much of knowledge work is a constant translation between abstract concepts,
mental models, words and pictures and back again. In general, we try to
overcome this challenge by over communicating but we never really get better
at it. This is in part because it is hard and in part because we are all
incredibly busy.

So I set out to create a tool that would allow us to practice communicating
outside of our normal projects and roles with the following goals:

\- Require lots of communication \- Use the communication tools you already
use \- Simple to learn (less than 15 minutes) \- Quick to use (less than 5
minutes) \- Clear goal that is attainable and builds confidence \- Allow
people to take different roles \- Force people to build a shared language \-
Be fun!!!!!

This is still an MVP and I plan to make it more mobile friendly and add more
difficulty levels. Feedback appreciated, thanks!

